# USA visa for expat



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

My girlfriend is from Myanmar. She is an expat in Singapore with no ties here, except for a low pay job ($2600 a month).

We want to visit California next fall (10 days or so). How can I get her a short term tourist visa? I have plenty of income for the two os us. She does not require a high salary.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I assume she's going as a tourist (not to attend a business meeting), in which case she would apply for a B-2 nonimmigrant visa. She would initiate her application online here.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> I assume she's going as a tourist (not to attend a business meeting), in which case she would apply for a B-2 nonimmigrant visa. She would initiate her application online here.


Thank you, but I know what a B-2 visa is. I have other friends who are not USA citizens. My problem is she can not show significant income, or ties to Singapore. Thy would consider her a risk for hiding in the USA illegally.

Any suggestions?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Do you intend to marry her?


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> Do you intend to marry her?


The subject has come up, but we have no plans. She has no desire to live in California long term and I will get homesick eventually. I think she should experience California before any sudden decisions are made.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I was alluding to a K-1 Fiancée visa. If you make California the last "veto" stop before you get married, and if you get married in California (or elsewhere in the U.S.) within 90 days of her arrival, then that type of visa is suitable....

....Or agree that you might visit California, even regularly, but you won't live there permanently unless she changes her mind, and you won't pressure her to change her mind. If that sacrifice/risk is something you can't accept -- if there aren't about 1,000 other reasons to marry her that are much more important -- don't marry her.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> I was alluding to a K-1 Fiancée visa. If you make California the last "veto" stop before you get married, and if you get married in California (or elsewhere in the U.S.) within 90 days of her arrival, then that type of visa is suitable....
> 
> ....Or agree that you might visit California, even regularly, but you won't live there permanently unless she changes her mind, and you won't pressure her to change her mind. If that sacrifice/risk is something you can't accept -- if there aren't about 1,000 other reasons to marry her that are much more important -- don't marry her.


So is it ok to get a k-1 and as you say "veto" to marry at some later date? They will not call that fraud? 

I want to be right in the eyes of the law.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

Tourism is the #1 thing the USA has to offer the world. I would think it would be a bit easier to go to California for two weeks.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Linuxpro said:


> So is it ok to get a k-1 and as you say "veto" to marry at some later date? They will not call that fraud? I want to be right in the eyes of the law.


If you fully intend to marry in the U.S. within 90 days of her arrival, and if you can swear under penalty of perjury that's your genuine intent, then that's fine. Many couples would send out wedding invitations, for example. If you get cold feet -- if you actually change your mind after she arrives and don't get married -- that's OK, too, and much better than the alternative.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> If you fully intend to marry in the U.S. within 90 days of her arrival, and if you can swear under penalty of perjury that's your genuine intent, then that's fine. Many couples would send out wedding invitations, for example. If you get cold feet -- if you actually change your mind after she arrives and don't get married -- that's OK, too, and much better than the alternative.


I see. I think for now, I will try a different plan. She pays her part of the bills by giving me cash. I am getting a joint bank account with her. She can transfer her part of the bills into that account. We will pay our household expenses out of the joint account. I will maintain a small balance of say $5000 in there. That way she can demonstrate that she had financial responsibility in Singapore. 

The "M" word frightens me. My former spouse not only cleaned out all my savings, but she alienated me from my friends, and pretty much broke everything I owned. She left me with a house that had an upside down loan.

Another forged papers to become my "wife" even though I was never married to her. She opened a bank account, and bought a new car.

I am done with Western women.


----------

